# Doping at the NYC Gran Fondo



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Now I've seen it all.

https://gfny.com/gfny15-winner-was-doping/


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I follow the local guy who finished fourth on social media. I bet he's pissed.

My understanding is that the GFNY is a sanctioned event and riders use it to climb up the CAT ranks. Top 10% finishers get favorable pole position in future races, etc..


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Now I've seen it all.
> 
> https://gfny.com/gfny15-winner-was-doping/


I have a weekend club "B" ride that I am thinking of doping for. Why miss out?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

DaveG said:


> I have a weekend club "B" ride that I am thinking of doping for. Why miss out?



You'll need to be on a good espresso regime to be competitive, let's face it.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am doing the GFNY and *I plan on doping *!
I will be taking a geritol the night before and in the morning an aspirin for my blood thinning, then advil after the race for knee and back pain and tiger balm for my calves.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A previous winner was also doping.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> I am doing the GFNY and *I plan on doping *!
> I will be taking a geritol the night before and in the morning an aspirin for my blood thinning, then advil after the race for knee and back pain and tiger balm for my calves.


For years doping was part of the tdf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nLxAKwtBb4


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Doping in amateur events is not all that uncommon. 
To some degree it is really just what you want to call doping. I use supplements from Vitamin Shoppe. Nothing illegal but I think some things help.


----------

